# cosa usare per creare applicativi e pagine web con gentoo?

## crisandbea

salve a tutti, 

volevo chiedervi quale programma usare per creare siti web ed applicativi web in php o xml  in gentoo????   

ciao e grazie

----------

## Luca89

più che in gentoo io direi in linux visto che si tratta di una domanda molto generica. Comunque credo che un gedit o un bluefish per scrivere codice php o xml dovrebbe andare bene.

----------

## X-Drum

quanta

eclipse + eclipse-php

se ti interessa il sintax highlight

----------

## comio

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> salve a tutti, 
> 
> volevo chiedervi quale programma usare per creare siti web ed applicativi web in php o xml  in gentoo????   
> 
> ciao e grazie

 

non l'ha detto nessuno... quindi lo dico io vi!!!!

ciao

----------

## Lestaat

A parte i vari editor come VI, nano et similia?

GTK - Scite, Bluefish o Gedit

QT - Quanta senza dubbio

----------

## stefanonafets

Quoto Comio   :Very Happy: 

Cmq, mi trovo molto bene con kate

----------

## Cazzantonio

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

esiste un forum di discussione per le discussioni... io lo dico ma tanto lo so che poi non ascolta nessuno   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

prova anche a cercare nel forum italico sezione discussioni l'argomento "editor html"  ne rimarrao stupefatto

A me piace scream

----------

## crisandbea

ok provo,,, anche se a me interessava php

----------

## federico

In generale per programmare io uso "scite"

Fede

----------

## Peach

 *federico wrote:*   

> In generale per programmare io uso "scite"
> 
> Fede

 

io ho dei problemi da quando ho aggiornato poppler, ogni tanto si "spegne"   :Shocked: 

cmq per xml e php ho potuto notare che eclipse + phpeclipse + oxygen è una bomba, peccato per oxygen che è trial  :Sad: 

in generale per php mi va bene qualsiasi cosa, se lavoro in remoto l'unica soluzione resta sempre e comunque VI(M)

----------

## thewally

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> A parte i vari editor come VI, nano et similia?

 

VI e Nano non sono assolutamente la stessa cosa.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Comunque io parteggio per Emacs.   :Wink: 

----------

## Peach

 *thewally wrote:*   

> Comunque io parteggio per Emacs.  

 

te si che sei un puritano  :Wink: 

se anche io avessi iniziato ad usarlo a suo tempo... 

quello che manca in VI(m)/nano (emacs non so) è la possibilità di aprire più file contemporaneamente senza overlapping strani (vedi opzione :split di vim), le applicazioni grafiche (mi) vengono in aiuto in questo senso.

----------

## thewally

 *Peach wrote:*   

> quello che manca in VI(m)/nano (emacs non so) è la possibilità di aprire più file contemporaneamente senza overlapping strani (vedi opzione :split di vim), le applicazioni grafiche (mi) vengono in aiuto in questo senso.

 

Se non sbaglio, emacs dovrebbe farlo maneggiando con i buffer (detto fra noi, non ho approfondito più di tanto la cosa)...

----------

## federico

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   In generale per programmare io uso "scite"
> 
> Fede 
> 
> io ho dei problemi da quando ho aggiornato poppler, ogni tanto si "spegne"   

 

poppler in particolare mi ha dato problemi con diversi applicativi, se non mi sbaglio l'ho dowgradato apposta... Adesso notavo che ho rimesso l'ultima versione e mi funziona tutto normalmente, ma per un certo periodo ho rognato... Fede

* app-text/poppler

     Available versions:  0.5.0-r4 0.5.0-r5 0.5.1 0.5.1-r1

     Installed:           0.5.1-r1

     Homepage:            http://poppler.freedesktop.org

     Description:         Poppler is a PDF rendering library based on the xpdf-3.0 code base.

----------

## Sasdo

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> quello che manca in VI(m)/nano (emacs non so) è la possibilità di aprire più file contemporaneamente senza overlapping strani (vedi opzione :split di vim), le applicazioni grafiche (mi) vengono in aiuto in questo senso.

 

in vim 7.0 (uscito pochi giorni fa e ancora masked in portage, ma usabilissimo) ci sono i tab.

puoi aprire n-mila file senza nessun "overlapping", stesso principio dei tab di firefox, eclipse etc...

 :Smile: 

vim rocks   :Cool: 

----------

## Peach

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   
> 
> quello che manca in VI(m)/nano (emacs non so) è la possibilità di aprire più file contemporaneamente senza overlapping strani (vedi opzione :split di vim), le applicazioni grafiche (mi) vengono in aiuto in questo senso. 
> 
> in vim 7.0 (uscito pochi giorni fa e ancora masked in portage, ma usabilissimo) ci sono i tab.
> ...

 

beh si... poi bisognerà aspettare 5 anni che in facoltà da noi lo mettano.  :Twisted Evil: 

cmq grazie per la segnalazione, vim si riconferma al primo posto.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

review di vim7 con breve spiega delle nuove features

----------

## Sasdo

 *Peach wrote:*   

> beh si... poi bisognerà aspettare 5 anni che in facoltà da noi lo mettano. 
> 
> cmq grazie per la segnalazione, vim si riconferma al primo posto.

 

fa come me:

```
emerge -av sshfs-fuse

mkdir remote/

sshfs tuologin@host.di.cs:~/ remote/
```

così puoi usare vim7.... a scapito di un po' di lentezza dovuta alla trasmissione... però funziona  :Smile: 

----------

## Peach

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   beh si... poi bisognerà aspettare 5 anni che in facoltà da noi lo mettano. 
> 
> cmq grazie per la segnalazione, vim si riconferma al primo posto. 
> 
> fa come me:
> ...

 

giustissimo, parlo di chi deve usare le macchine dei laboratori... tutto qui.

----------

## lavish

uso vim pure io  :Smile: 

Comunque avere un buon WM per la gestione delle finestre aiuta *molto* a programmare.

Usando vim con wmii [1] ho una gestione delle finestre simile ad acme [2], con la potenza aggiunta di quello splendido edtior  :Smile: 

[1] http://www.wmii.de/

[2] http://www.caerwyn.com/acme/

----------

## xlyz

bluefish, scite o gedit.

----------

## CarloJekko

per pagine sceme io uso molto nvu ... per la programmazione gedit ed il il mitico cssed

----------

## 102376

ciao riporto in alto questo post.

io cerco qualcosa di simile a dreamwever, qual'è secondo voi il progetto + maturo ??? nvu quanta ???

bho

----------

## GiRa

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *thewally wrote:*   Comunque io parteggio per Emacs.   
> 
> te si che sei un puritano 
> 
> se anche io avessi iniziato ad usarlo a suo tempo... 
> ...

 

Con emacs apro 15mila file, uso SVN, debuggo, compilo, gioco a tetris ed ha lo screensaver volendo!

----------

## Peach

 *zocram wrote:*   

> nvu quanta ???

 

nvu funziona bene ma è un editor WYSIWYG

quanta invece è principalmente un editor, ma che ti permette di vedere l'anteprima del lavoro che stai realizzando (parlando di html almeno)

tutt'e due ottimi programmi di editing grafico (anche se preferisco di gran lunga quelli puramente o principalmente testuali)

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *zocram wrote:*   

> io cerco qualcosa di simile a dreamwever, qual'è secondo voi il progetto + maturo ??? 

 screem http://www.screem.org/

----------

## fbcyborg

Cercavo info su PHPEclipse ed ho trovato questo thread.

Volevo sperimentare questo plugin che sembra davvero interessante, solo che mi sorgono alcuni dubbi.

Fra le funzionalità del plugin, c'è quella di avviare/stoppare mysql/php/xampp. Io però sul mio PC ho apache sempre attivo, come lo è anche mysql. 

Non riesco a capire come fare per "provare" un semplice programma che stampa una stringa, e visualizzarne gli effetti direttamente in Eclipse, che a quanto vedo ha un TAB apposito che non è altro che un browser.

Qualcuno mi può dare una mano?

EDIT: alla fine ho risolto semplicemente facendo in modo che i nuovi progetti venissero creati in /var/www/localhost/htdocs .

Avevo posto questa domanda perché credevo che PHPEclipse gestisse tutto per conto proprio.

----------

## Peach

io recentemente sto felicemente usando Netbeans... non riuscivo piu a sopportare Eclipse  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Piacerebbe anche a me sperimentarlo, solo che non ho molto tempo da perdere ora, per capire "come funziona". Devo dire però che mi sto trovando molto bene con Eclipse, a parte il fatto che ogni tanto Freeza mentre digito, e questa potrebbe essere una ragione per buttarmi su NetBeans, ma non ora che ho dei progetti in corso.

----------

## Onip

 *Peach wrote:*   

> io recentemente sto felicemente usando Netbeans... non riuscivo piu a sopportare Eclipse 

 

ho appena messo il 6.9beta con supporto a php e symfony framework. Una goduria.

Lo stesso dicasi per i vari progetti javosi fatti per l'università.

----------

## n0t

Secondo me siete più vecchi di Umbero Eco, dio mio, emacs e vim, perchè non lo scrivano?

----------

## fbcyborg

Questa davvero non l'ho capita  :Sad: 

----------

## n0t

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Questa davvero non l'ho capita 

 

E' roba old  :Surprised: 

No btw, quando non usavo zend studio su kde usavo quanta+, usalo, è fatto in maniera accettabile per farsi due paginette di tanto in tanto o.o

Edit: Emacs è un buon sistema operativo, però gli manca un editor di testo 

^^

----------

## Onip

qui si inizia a sentire odore di bruciato...

@n0t:

la maggior parte della gente qui pensa che ognuno si scelga il tool che meglio preferisce in base alle proprie esperienze\esigenze, compresi vim, emacs, nano oppure il modulare a mano il campo elettromagnetico vicino al disco con una calamita: gentoo is about choice. Per piacere cerca di evitare commenti del genere: è ok che non ti piacciano emacs o vim, ma se non motivi bollarli come "robaccia" si chiama flame.

----------

## n0t

 *Onip wrote:*   

> qui si inizia a sentire odore di bruciato...
> 
> @n0t:
> 
> la maggior parte della gente qui pensa che ognuno si scelga il tool che meglio preferisce in base alle proprie esperienze\esigenze, compresi vim, emacs, nano oppure il modulare a mano il campo elettromagnetico vicino al disco con una calamita: gentoo is about choice. Per piacere cerca di evitare commenti del genere: è ok che non ti piacciano emacs o vim, ma se non motivi bollarli come "robaccia" si chiama flame.

 

ma va là che è un pò di chit-chat ^^

----------

## Onip

e allora usa le faccine che sennò faccio la figura del fesso   :Evil or Very Mad: 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## n0t

 *Onip wrote:*   

> e allora usa le faccine che sennò faccio la figura del fesso  
> 
>  

 

Ahahahah LOOL no che mi è venuto in mente, potresti essere il braccio destro di Sheldon di TBBT nella lotta contro il riconoscimento del sarcarmo

Bazinga

Ammesso che sai chi sia ^^

----------

